# which JB ROM has AVRCP?



## morbidz (Jul 20, 2011)

title says it all
thx!


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

Till source drops, none of them.

good day.


----------



## lattosimbaste (Jun 23, 2011)

> title says it all
> thx!


Just 1.0 (play, pause, next but not titles) working fine on Jelly Belly versions from at least 1.6 for me.


----------



## bekyndnunwind (Jan 20, 2012)

None do. Source hasn't been released.

Try AOKP. It's still ICS, but the best rom out there IMO (and I don't say that lightly). They have AVRCP working (even with metadata [title, album, artist] info).

Once source drops, they will be upgrading to JB.


----------



## Roland Stone (Aug 8, 2012)

AOKP nightlies have had AVCRP for almost a week now. CM 10 nightlies too. Any others? Bugless Beast??


----------



## Mimsyborogove923 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm currently running Eclipse by Nitro which has avrcp support and it's my favorite JB rom so far. Blacked out theme with my favorite kernel(Trinity) pre packaged.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

